
Weekly Newsletters with the Best Reddit Content - linuz90
https://unread.it/
======
frankdilo
I am the dev behind the project. Happy to share some technical details and
answer any question you may have!

The project is written in Python/Flask, with Celery tasks that run every day
to create newsletters. We have also an admin to do light editing of the issues
and add intros.

Emails are sent with the excellent Mailtrain
([https://mailtrain.org/](https://mailtrain.org/)), an open source alternative
to MailChimp, that we self-host on DigitalOcean. Mailtrain is plugged with
Amazon SES, that allows as to send a ton of emails for as little as 0.1 USD
per 1000 emails sent.

Our hope is to completely automate this product and maybe sells ads some day
if we reach a good number of users.

------
skilled
Not bad.

I recommend to separate Web design from other design stuff.

E.g. I want Web stuff but not the wooden spoon innovation.

~~~
frankdilo
Thanks for the feedback. Aside from n/design, what other newsletters did you
subscribe to?

~~~
skilled
I think your are point with the design stuff just the fact that 99% is web
related subreddits and one is r/design.

Only my opinion though.

------
0xferruccio
The design is really on point! I love the upvotes animation

